# "dream" act



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The Dem's have put up a bill called the "dream" Act

Quick bullet point on this one....

- Block access to state and fed gang data bases to help figure out who are criminals and who are not
- Prevents felons and criminals from getting reported to ICE for deportation
- Grants Amnesty to criminals charged with violent crimes
- Provides $0 funding for border security

Ok my take on this..... They don't want to deport criminals period. But why would we want gang members, violent criminals in our country. Our neighbors to the north don't let people in with DUI convictions with in 10 years if they find them at the border. They don't let anyone with a Felony into the country as well. Even if you are just going on a fishing trip. (Again if they catch it at the time of crossing) So you see we wouldn't be the first country doing these things. I also know that they are talking about people already here in the USA.

Now I understand lets say that the crime happened 10+ years ago. Well do what Canada does.... vet them. Make them fill out the paper work, show they are "rehabilitated", and followed thru on all sentencing. Then make the decision if you will let them stay or not. :bop:

But it is showing you that the Dem's are not serious about the border or making things work for the broken immigration system. They are not putting CITIZENS first. If they were serious they would get rid of anything to do with criminals. BUT put in what I talked about with the 10+ year thing. Because there are people who made a mistake when young and now are rehabilitated. So I understand that aspect.

Hopefully all of our elected leaders can get stuff done and not be so damn one sided on things. Which this is as of now.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I find it odd that they are constantly talking about ways to reduce crime then propose something that will propegate crime. Congress has danced around immigration law for decades. Its time they do something about it and I don't mean grant amnesty.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I also look at this as a means to throw gun control back into their faces...

So they want more "gun laws"... but will allow more criminals to stay in the country or come into the country. And we all know that gun laws don't mean squat to criminals.

I saw a graphic about last weekend that 12 people in Chicago were arrested on gun charges and 10 of them had been arrested before on gun charges or violent crimes. So those people keep getting guns. So laws don't apply to them.

I am all for giving people who are law abiding (other than being here illegally), tax paying, in school, etc. some type of amnesty or a "stream lined" way to become a citizen of the USA. Because there are many who are this way. But anyone with a record even a past one needs to jump thru more hoops than the law abiding ones.

This is what I hope they are looking at and I hope some Republicans do the same. But I am sure if the Republican's bring something like this to the table someone will add in something that will make the Republicans shoot it down. Just like if the Dem's brought something like this to the table the Republicans will ask for 100 trillion for a border wall or something like that to kill it. It is all political BS going on right now.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

And guess what the first charge to be plea bargained out is? The weapons charge. There should be no plea bargaining on a gun charge.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> And guess what the first charge to be plea bargained out is? The weapons charge. There should be no plea bargaining on a gun charge.


"Sorry, officers....I didn't know, I couldn't do that.) :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dream (nightmare) Act. The liberals love anyone with twisted morals. They like MS13 more than a fellow conservative American. If we remember back to Florida it wasnt only hanging chads they counted in prison felons votes and tried to block military absentee votes. They have not given up the Jane Fonda attitude, they only got smart enough to hide it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> And guess what the first charge to be plea bargained out is? The weapons charge. There should be no plea bargaining on a gun charge.


You are 100% correct on this. They would rather bust someone with some narcotics than with a felony gun charge. BTW... if you have drugs on you and a gun you get a felon gun charge.

This is a problem with our judicial system and they need to be more harsh on all crimes. We see it all the time with game violations. It is mostly a slap on the wrist. If the judges would force high fines, more confiscations, etc. It would hurt a heck of a lot more. Take a boat used in over limits of fish, take fishing tackle/gear if over limit of fish, take a UTV if it was used to drag out an illegally taken deer, elk, moose, etc. Take a pick up or vehicle if it was transporting illegally taken game. These things will hurt more than just a fine or loss of license for a year or two. :bop:

It is the same for other laws as well. Give max fines, max jail sentences (then make them have home monitoring in which they pay for and jump thru the hoops on making calls to probation officers or check in stations)

If people start to see how big of a pain in the butt it is for some of these lessor crimes they might stop doing them.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I agree with all of your assessments but we have no room. Also a lot of the wrongdoers don't care about going to the klink. Some actually prefer it and I think they commit crimes just to get three squares a day, color tv, hang with the "gang", do drugs, etc. Think about it. Conditions in prison are in a lot of causes better than outside. Especially if you are an immigrant from drug and crime ridden Mexico, Central and South America.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

That's why I think we need to get back to hard labor in prisons... The ONLY deterent in prison right now is Confinement. otherwise you can have almost everything you can outside of prison. Without having to work for it....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

North1...

Remember Trump signed a bill or act that is helping to stabilize our jail systems. He is helping for the "lessor" crimes to get out of jail... ie: lower level drug possession crimes.

But I agree with Dakota... need the labor and stuff to make jail more "fearfull" for people. You are right jail is good for some... ie: meals, roof over head, education, tv, etc.


----------

